# Astral Green Jacket LE2's...



## ckspaddler

I really like the way you look in your Evil Space Boots








The Green Jacket LE and LE2's are out. We got the LE2's today. They are a little more subdued that the LE1 (i.e-Peter Tosh theme). Check 'em out. LE1's are on sale.
Click here to see the review:
The Astral Green Jacket LE2 Whitewater PFD Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## Zorba the Geek

ckspaddler said:


> I really like the way you look in your Evil Space Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Jacket LE and LE2's are out. We got the LE2's today. They are a little more subdued that the LE1 (i.e-Peter Tosh theme). Check 'em out. LE1's are on sale.
> Click here to see the review:
> The Astral Green Jacket LE2 Whitewater PFD Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


I was wondering what the sale price on the LE1's is, I checked the blog and the CKS site, but no luck. gotta link? Feel free to shoot me a PM or email too...


----------



## rivermountaingnar42

cost is just under $200. check nrsweb.com. the rasta theme looks dope but not for that price!:-o


----------

